# Just carbs (no protein) before morning workout?!?



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Started training first thing on a morning; feel sick and uncomfortable if i eat too much before workout.

Was wondering if it would be ok to have just carbs pre workout without protein; as long as my protein intake is ok over the rest of the day?!?

At the moment i eat 300-320g protein per day; so plenty of protein; just feel sick in the gym if i eat too much pre workout.

I usually get up at 7.30am and want to train at 8-8.15am. I dont like simple carbs as the quick reduction in blood sugar levels seems to make me feel like **** when training!?!

So would 3 weetabix on their own be ok pre workout?!?

Thanks!?!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Your body has been resting for at least 8 hours prior to you waking.

However it is still working, repairing your muscles as you sleep therefore using protein.

When you wake you need to top up the repair fuel so IMHO Protein a must for breakfast!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

3 weetabix and a shake simples? always have protein upon waking tbh.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Im by no means an expert but wouldn't the protein pre wo be beneficial to have those aminos already in your blood stream to help the muscles from a previous workout and the the one you're going to do? Maybe you could reduce your protein or use bcaa/eaa's instead seeing their more quickly absorbed? Like I said Im no expert and am still finding my way trainingwise. 3 weetabixpre wo? Wouldn't that just have you squatting over the gym toilet instead of at the squat rack?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Aminos would work but not the nicest to get down tastes like sh1t. Mix the aminos with some PURE orange juice, not that concentrated p1sh. Makes for better absorption tbh with the insulin spike to shuttle them. I'd take a good 15-20g. 3 weetabix is fine though tbh good source of carb, wouldn't take it myself due to my stomach. But does the job.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

Why not use bcaa drink Xtend or modern


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

I dont use protein powder; so dont use shakes.

Dont really see the need for BCAA when i have such a good protein intake; from chicken; eggs; during the day.

Just dont like eating too much pre workout; feel carbs on their own may be better; then a protein and carb meal after training.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

SK-XO, Aminos taste like the sweetest heaven sent p***sy compared to cee, when I first tasted cee I thought that somehow someone had accidentally put anthrax/rat poison/refined hobo sweat into my cee packet in an attempt to poison me, I had cratine gluconate today for the 1st time and it was like there was an orgy in my mouth and everyone was invited.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

if you are going to train 20-30 minutes after yr breakfast then bcaa+eaa +juice is a good choise (will be absorbed fast). If training is after 1.30-2 hours then normal food would be my choice ...


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok; thanks.


----------

